# Lily's gone missing - post I've dreaded making



## Lanky Loll (7 February 2012)

Lily went out hunting this morning, and hasn't been seen since, I was at work and have only just found out.

So far she's registered on dogslost, with the local dog warden, on FB and with the local vets....

anything else I'm missing?

This thread has recent photos: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=494359

If anyone is in the Cricklade / Wilts area and sees a little white shape... please contact me.


----------



## s4sugar (7 February 2012)

Lanky Loll said:



			Lily went out hunting this morning, and hasn't been seen since, I was at work and have only just found out.

So far she's registered on dogslost, with the local dog warden, on FB and with the local vets....

anything else I'm missing?

This thread has recent photos: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=494359

If anyone is in the Cricklade / Wilts area and sees a little white shape... please contact me.
		
Click to expand...

Contact Petlog for a microchip alert and dog wardens in adjoining councils.
Posters in local pubs & chippys.
Posters on lamp posts near schools ASAP - preferably before tomorrows school run.


----------



## Luci07 (7 February 2012)

Put this up on Facebook with her own page. FB seems to have a very high return rate for lost dogs. Also keep calling the pounds and rescue ..often the descriptions don't match up and there have been cases of dogs being stuck when that has happened.

So very sorry though. It's pretty much every owners nightmare..


----------



## lakesgirl (7 February 2012)

I'm sorry Lily has gone missing,both mine went missing for 27 hours in November.

These are some other places we tried,

Police,
Postmen (contact the post office) as they cover a wide area.
Bus drivers


I hope she turns up soon safe & well.


----------



## Lanky Loll (7 February 2012)

Thanks all
Have spent last few hours walking all the fields and knocking on doors. Have  a horrible feeling she's been stolen.  Will also follow up your suggestions.


----------



## nikicb (7 February 2012)

So sorry to hear that your lovely little dog is missing.  Is there a special FB link you can share?

Our two labs got out for an hour on Sunday and that was horrible, I can only imagine how you feel right now.

Someone I know had her JRT stolen and got it back 4 years later (http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=9621).  Never give up hope. xx


----------



## Lanky Loll (7 February 2012)

Thanks Nikicb

Dogslost page: http://www.doglost.co.uk/poster.php?dogId=36900

FB page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Lily/124225294367523?sk=wall


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (7 February 2012)

So sorry to hear she has gone missing I hope you find her soon

Did you say she is chipped?


----------



## Lanky Loll (7 February 2012)

Slinks no she's not chipped - sat here kicking myself as had planned to get her chipped when taking her for her jabs this time.


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 February 2012)

Are there are fox or rabbit earths/warren around, my JRT used to go down them and luckily he never got stuck but it happens, my other dogs always used to let me know which hole he was down as they mark the entrance and I could hear him barking at whatever was down there.


----------



## tiggs (7 February 2012)

Hope you find her soon, it is such a horrible feeling and mine only went missing for 45 mins chasing a deer. Have you seen there is another dog on Dog Lost missing today from the same area, possibly you could share putting up posters for each other and maybe cover a broader area. Lots of posters seem to be the best way in case someone has picked her up and also call all the vet practices in the area.


----------



## Cahill (7 February 2012)

i have shared the 2 doglost pages on my FB wall because i have friends in the area.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (8 February 2012)

Lanky Loll said:



			Thanks Nikicb

Dogslost page: http://www.doglost.co.uk/poster.php?dogId=36900

FB page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Find-Lily/124225294367523?sk=wall

Click to expand...

Have shared your dogslost link on FB, can I suggest everyone on FB does the same?  Lets get this pooch home.


----------



## Tinkerbee (8 February 2012)

Are there any warrens/fox earths around you? Any farms?
When either of mine go missing (nearly everytime we go home...) They end up either being stuck down a fox hole (for 3 days...he's never been fully sane since!) Or off near one of the chicken farms. I would drive around further afield calling. We found ours MILES away last year, they were happily hunting oblivious to the worry they'd caused by being missing for 2 days! 

Twitter seems a good way of raising awareness as well. Hope she turns up xx


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 February 2012)

Thanks Tinkerbee - we were out with torches til late last night - back out again in a bit.

Thanks for sharing PS, lots of kind people doing the same.


----------



## muddygreymare (8 February 2012)

Sorry to hear that, I hope you find her soon. I'll share on my facebook and twitter for you as well. Fingers crossed she's found safe and sound very soon.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 February 2012)

could she be stuck in rabbit hole or something??


----------



## PorkChop (8 February 2012)

Can't be of any help, sorry, but everything crossed that you find her safe and well x


----------



## Vizslak (8 February 2012)

Have you got other dogs to help you search? Sometimes, especially if shes down a hole or stuck out of sight another dog can be invaluable. Really feeling for you, there is nothing worse than the not knowing, I know from first hand experience. I hope you find her. I dont think I'm all that far from you (bristol area), if you need more help searching let me know.


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 February 2012)

Searched last night with mum's GSD and Border Terrier, then back out this morning with Lily's mum (who belongs to my brother) and his BT who was the dog Lil was playing with when last seen.  Non of them showed any signs although we put up plenty of rabbits 
The yard and barn are adjacent to the main road, and I have a horrible feeling someone's bundled her into a car


----------



## LauraWheeler (8 February 2012)

I'm so sorry you have lost you dog. Charlie went missing for two hours once when he was rabbiting in a wood. I was beside myself with panic so can only imagen what you are feeling  .
Where I used to work there JRT used to run off hunting all the time. (Infact thats how I ended up with charlie  ) One day she didn't come back. I surched and searched for days. Taking the other dogs up onto the downs and across the local farm land and also calling her when out on the horses. We had given up hope and thought she must have been dead but after 9 days we heard a barking at the door. We thought we were going mad but when we opened the door there she was  She had got stuck down a hole and only managed to escape when she had lost enough weight. She was so skinny but she was alive and we nursed her back to health. 

I hope your story has a similer out come. I'll also share your post (if I can work out how  ) On facebook as i'm in the new forest so not so far away from wilts. (((((((((hugs))))))))) for you at this worrying time. xx


----------



## Sophie - L (8 February 2012)

So sorry she's gone missing!  Mine went missing from my garden over a year ago and i also fear she was stolen - police were useless and told me there's nothing they could do because she's a dog - i doubt the response would have been the same had it been a car or something!   I have had many calls over the last 6 months of people thinking they have seen her or know where she may be and although i havent had her back it's good to know people still keep an eye out!  Dogs lost is where i had most of my replies and also from posters offering a reward.  However do search rabbit holes etc as my friends jrt is always hiding there - she even had a litter of pups down a rabbit hole!
Keep your chin up!


----------



## MrVelvet (8 February 2012)

any news???


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 February 2012)

None. I'm actually at the stage of hoping someones pinched her at least then she's hopefully somewhere warm and comfortable. Been out with all the other dogs again this pm and just no sign of her


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (8 February 2012)

So sorry to hear she is missing. It's just awful the not knowing. Positive thinking is required and a plan of action! Posters everywhere. Inform all vets within county, inform all local police stations and harass local dog wardens.  When my MIL lurcher went missing I made a complete nuisance of myself and harassed all the above. I'm sure they all thought I was bonkers but I didn't care, I even attemted to bribe the local dog warden to get off his lazy arse and checkout a sighting! Ring all the above daily, word soon gets out. We finally got my MILs dog back after three days when the dog was spotted by a paperboy doing his round at 6 in the morning.


----------



## meesha (8 February 2012)

so sorry to hear shes missing but dont give up hope - next doors JRs used to go missing for whole days at a time - down the badger/rabbit sets/holes and a lady I know lost her JR for over a week - it then reappeared - very thin and without some hair but otherwise ok - when she had it checked over by the vet he said it was almost certain it had got stuck down a rabbit/badger set and got out when had lost enough weight to get free - it had survived as there had been rainfall - she was convinced it had been stolen !

fingers crossed she reappears - possibly a bit bedraggled and sheepish but ok x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 February 2012)

Oh man,i was hoping she'd be back by now. Keep your chin up, shes probably holed up somewhere warm.


----------



## Maesfen (8 February 2012)

I too was hoping she'd be back by now.

Just as a thought but have you checked all local buildings also every pond and water trough especially those round concrete ones?


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 February 2012)

I really hope she's somewhere warm - rather that than anything else. Checked buildings and watercourses today, and spoke to people in the yards, postie, random dog walkers anyone and everyone


----------



## Maesfen (8 February 2012)

Have you got it out on local radio too?

When our Holly went missing at 12 weeks old in early January (about 16 years ago now, her mother had taken her off and lost her, she was back in 30 minutes!) we feared the worst.  Scoured everywhere, notified everyone, went out all day and night both with other dogs and on the hunters; all our farmers were great, said I could ride anywhere; checked every trough and pond, on the radio, signs at each end of the road and so on, just as you're doing.  She was brought back by a distant neighbour 4 days later as she had found her way into their old kennel and taken shelter there.  Was as thin as a twig but bright in herself; after some small feeds of warm Weetabix she was happily sleeping in front of the fire.
I do hope you have a similar happy ending.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 February 2012)

Lanky Loll said:



			None. I'm actually at the stage of hoping someones pinched her at least then she's hopefully somewhere warm and comfortable. Been out with all the other dogs again this pm and just no sign of her 

Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear this . . . I had hoped I would see a post from you saying she had been found.  Thinking of you and please keep us posted.

P


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 February 2012)

Thanks folks, just had a call from the local doglost coord and she suggested a load more folks to contact so that will be tomorrows task.


----------



## SaharaS (8 February 2012)

Sorry to hear Lily's missing, hope the morning brings good news...and a bark at the door...go on FB and post it on Wiltshire horse riders and also the wiltshire horsewatch page..poss the rural crimes team page too-look on wilts horse watch & they should be under their 'likes' yell if you are stuck...also FIND BROOK on fb...they are all keeping eyes peeled for a missing stolen choc lab & are a lovely group of people Uk wide-they will cross post if you ask...x positive thoughts for you & Lily's safe return x


----------



## MrVelvet (8 February 2012)

positive thoughts for you and your missing Lily xxx


----------



## Native Speaker (9 February 2012)

Any news?

Keeping everything crossed for the safe return of your little girl. 

Stay strong - we are all here for you. 

C xx


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 February 2012)

Fingers crossed you are soon reunited with Lily and she is none the worst for her little adventure. xx


----------



## Toffee44 (9 February 2012)

I remember doing a walk round the museum and loosing Dylan I had been looking for 45minutes and got lost myself in the woodland, so headed back for the road and accross the site, the little bugger was sat outside my OH office ! ! ! 

But the feeling in my throat was horrible. 

Hopefully she has just got a bit lost rabbiting and might tag long with another dog walker soon. 

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## dunthing (9 February 2012)

Just sent a text to my ex-husband who lives in your area. He lives in the town but works at the Country Club


----------



## Lanky Loll (9 February 2012)

Thank you all, I feel like I'm losing the plot.  Had yesterday off work (pre-booked for OH's birthday - now down in history as his worst birthday ever), went back in today and promptly got sent home again as I burst into tears as soon as someone asked me if I'd had a lovely day off 

I've spent the morning going from village to village putting up posters in the shops, at the cattle market, in Countrywide etc and stopping random people like the local Wildlife Hospital van and the guys working to clean out the ditches and making them take copies of the poster.

Then put on a pair of boots that I rapidly discovered to be leaky to stomp round the one field we couldn't get to because of bulls / mains electric fencing before and one that was unlikely but we'd only checked in the dark before to no avail.

Really think she has been stolen now - found out when talking to people in Cricklade that she's the 3rd dog in the last 2 weeks to go missing locally.  One was stolen and returned, but a shih-tzu dog about the same age as Lil was taken from a garden last week... am now having nightmares of bl**dy designer dog breed idiots having the pair of them.

(no she's not spayed... we were undecided whether to breed from her or not - we've been told by a ridiculous amount of people what a good example she is and if we were going to would have had all checks etc done.. the decision to spay or not to spay was going to be made this year).


----------



## AngieandBen (9 February 2012)

so sorry for you, Just a thought, and I'm not sure if I should or shouldn't mention this but hey ho;  Local family lost their lurcher, was found at the local travellers site    ( not sure how they got in tbh ) Fortunately they had lots of photos's so could prove the dog was theirs!


----------



## Lanky Loll (9 February 2012)

Believe me that theory has come up a number of times   We have several sites locally and are on good terms with most... comment from one was that if they saw her they would "make sure she gets returned" and I believe they would.


----------



## AngieandBen (9 February 2012)

Lanky Loll said:



			Believe me that theory has come up a number of times   We have several sites locally and are on good terms with most... comment from one was that if they saw her they would "make sure she gets returned" and I believe they would.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well thats positive then.  Fingers crossed x


----------



## dingle12 (9 February 2012)

Really sorry your in this situation flood your area and surrounding areas with posters, try and get a add out in your local paper and go to the radio. If she has been stolen make her too hot to handle. Good luck x


----------



## Chestnuttymare (9 February 2012)

So sorry, I know how hard it is. we are in the same boat just now. Bella did the same thing. call all the local rescue places dogs trust etc. there is alfies lost dogs, dogslost, lostdogs, missing dogs, dogpages, vivastreet. don't just call the local pound once, do it daily, even if you bug them, i think dogs slip thro the net and not get scanned. Bella has her own fb page and I share it everywhere https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/pages/Bring-Bella-Home/239576989447478
they are quite similar. Hope you get her back soon.


----------



## huntley (9 February 2012)

Might be worth speaking to VWH and asking whether their terrier men would come out and have a look for her. If there is a slim possibility she is stuck down a hole they may know where all the badger setts/fox earths are. Fingers crossed you get her back soon. Have you told all the vets in Cirencester/Malmesbury?


----------



## Lanky Loll (9 February 2012)

Thanks CNM - Bella looks very like Lily's mum.
Huntley - I've not contacted the hunt but have been out with our other terriers and investigated to no avail.


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 February 2012)

Just a thought but hay barns have you looked around these, in the winter rats come  and burrow in and in the past My heelers have got themselves stuck hunting rats. Also big bale silage is another favourite site for rats and would prove irresistable to a dog like a JR.


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 February 2012)

Hope she turns up x

Keep an eye on free websites in case anyone has picked her up x


----------



## Lanky Loll (9 February 2012)

Thanks both - she was last seen in our logshed but no sign of her. 
Good point on the ads CC - Will be watching the freeads etc carefully


----------



## Chestnuttymare (10 February 2012)

any luck yet?    oh and, on all the dedicated web sites, remember to check the dogs found section, just in case he might be in there.


----------



## Lanky Loll (10 February 2012)

Nothing  am checking constantly


----------



## dingle12 (10 February 2012)

Really hope you get some good news soon x


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 February 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed she is soon found. x


----------



## Lanky Loll (10 February 2012)

Thanks all, I really don't think she's going to be found close to home now so it's a case of shouting from the roof tops.  Any assistance in spreading the word is much appreciated.

http://www.nationalpetregister.org/mp/37132.htm


----------



## dunthing (10 February 2012)

My ex-husband has the weekend off but has asked the greenkeeper on the golf course to keep eyes and ears open. I realy hope she's found very soon.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (10 February 2012)

really sorry to hear this. don't lose hope, some of the dogs on these sites are reunited after weeks away. keep your chin up. x


----------



## Lanky Loll (10 February 2012)

Thank you x


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (11 February 2012)

Keep your hopes up. I was once driving home from work near Frome and nearly ran over a terrier who was wandering on the A road, choking on a piece of stick stuck in her throat. No houses nearby and asked at local PO etc, nothing, nor from council dog warden or shelters. I got the stick out of her throat!

She stayed with me for a week or two, and I had the vet take off the ticks on her coat. Still no word of owner despite me asking everywhere near where I found her. 

Then finally the PO that we first checked with rang us and said the owners had come forward. So she got to go home. 

Wasnt that struck on the owners TBH but there we go, at least they got her back!

She had run about 6 miles away from home while out rabbitting with her pal. 

So not everyone who takes in a dog (even young female entire) is a baddie, they may be trying to find you but not have heard yet. 

My own dog has wandered and her microchip got her back to me, it is a no brainer as it saves so much heartache. Hopefully soon compulsory too.


----------



## Lanky Loll (11 February 2012)

Thanks Lm - as I said she was to be chipped this time, too late now I know.


----------



## Britestar (11 February 2012)

One of my work colleagues mislaid one of her rotties on Thurs night. She Hunted for her til about 10pm, and took the day off work yesterday to look for her. Luckily she found her huddled against a gate at the far side of the woods about 3pm yesterday.

Very cold, and hungy but unharmed. I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## Ibblebibble (11 February 2012)

have put the doglost poster on my FB wall and shared it with my sis who's OH works in swindon, someones got to have seen your little girl.x


----------



## Lanky Loll (11 February 2012)

Thankyou! We've been out again today putting up more roadside posters


----------



## piebaldsparkle (11 February 2012)

Have shared her FB page, someone must know where she is and hopefully, they are trying just as hard to find her home as you are trying to find her.


----------



## Lanky Loll (17 February 2012)

Just a quick update - still no sign of Lilly, we did have a call about a possible sighting yesterday which we checked out and definitely wasn't her  but at least I suppose it shows people are looking at the posters we've put up.  Lots of very kind people locally have put up posters and posties, milkman and various farriers are all keeping an eye out.


----------



## pelena (17 February 2012)

Lanky Loll said:



			Just a quick update - still no sign of Lilly, we did have a call about a possible sighting yesterday which we checked out and definitely wasn't her  but at least I suppose it shows people are looking at the posters we've put up.  Lots of very kind people locally have put up posters and posties, milkman and various farriers are all keeping an eye out.
		
Click to expand...

If you're in a rural area, may I suggest you also put posters up in petrol stations (if you haven't done so already)? My godmother's westie went missing a couple of years ago. She got picked up five miles form home and it was a poster on a petrol pump that brought her back home. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Lanky Loll (17 February 2012)

pelena said:



			If you're in a rural area, may I suggest you also put posters up in petrol stations (if you haven't done so already)? My godmother's westie went missing a couple of years ago. She got picked up five miles form home and it was a poster on a petrol pump that brought her back home. Good luck in your search.
		
Click to expand...

That's a really good point - we've done a couple but really should do more.  Thanks


----------



## PorkChop (17 February 2012)

Sorry to hear she is still awol - was hoping for good news - still got everything crossed, feel for you x


----------



## Lanky Loll (17 February 2012)

Thanks LJR


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (17 February 2012)

Really feel for youTry to keep positive and motivated.


----------



## Wigglypigs (20 February 2012)

I guess there's no update yet 
Crossing fingers for you incase there's positive news


----------



## Lanky Loll (20 February 2012)

Hi, no news I'm afraid - there would have been a singing and dancing post if so.
Still checking as much as I can, putting up posters and looking all over


----------



## Dobiegirl (20 February 2012)

Fingers crossed that you get lily home soon.


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 February 2012)

Any news yet?


----------



## Ella19 (25 February 2012)

Try the big rescues too as she's not chipped. There,was a batersea dogs hone story last month of a dog lost from Bristol that turned up in london weeks later.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (25 February 2012)

yeah I even called battersea and we are in scotland. There are big logging lorries come through the estate and thought one of them might have lifted her.


----------



## lea840 (26 February 2012)

I have just sat and read through all of the posts on this thread and I was so expecting that by the time I got to page 8 that you would have posted to say she was found safe and sound  

My heart goes out to you, every dog is special in their mummy & daddys heart but little dogs just seem that bit more special... 

I truely hope that the next time I see this thread at the top of the list it will be you bringing us all the wonderful news that she is sat on your lap having cuddles. 

I'm sure she will come home soon x


----------



## Lanky Loll (26 February 2012)

Hi all many thanks for your kind words, still no news of Lily despite many people looking. I'm now contacting rescues further afield as like cnm we think a trucker or similar may have picked her up we'll also be visiting Stow fair and similar events to look if she's not home before


----------



## Native Speaker (26 February 2012)

So sorry you don't have any positive news yet. 

Still keeping everything crossed for you and your girl.

C xx


----------



## Chooster (11 March 2012)

Any news on lily? x


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 March 2012)

Hi

Thanks for asking, Lily and also Bruno a shih-tzu from about 2 miles away who went missing 2 days before Lily are still missing. 

Our only theory now is that Lily has been stolen.

Best of luck with the hunt for Brook.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 March 2012)

I hate to say it but the travelers like jack russels 
 they will pinch one in a snap!!!!

 I hope you find her


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 March 2012)

apparently lorry drivers do too... and we get plenty of both driving past the yard


----------



## Chooster (12 March 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear Lily is still missing! 

I will like her facebook page and share with people! 

Have you contacted all the rescue places in the area and surrounding areas, if you can go along to your local post office sorting office and ask them to display a poster and ask if the postmen will keep an eye out, they are usually very obliging! What else have you been doing?


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 March 2012)

Thank you Chooster. Local posties and the milkman have been fab. We've got posters up all over - garages, cattle market, local stores etc, got some of the more friendly travellers looking, plus various farriers and just trying to make as many people aware as possible really!


----------



## Chooster (12 March 2012)

Oh its no problem, I will see what else I can suggest for you! have you added lilys fb page (requested friends with) to the following fb page http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002766305058


----------



## Chooster (12 March 2012)

Also, try posting the link to lilys page on as many pet for sale sites on fb there is usually one for each county so its a case of searching fb for sites, there is a significant number and usually drive people to your page! If you have an email address I will email you, if thats easier, pm me! xx


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 March 2012)

Thank you! I'm on my phone so can't pm. I've x-posted on as many lost / found for sale sites as I have found but am well aware there are probably many I've missed so any suggestions gratefully received


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 May 2012)

Any news yet?


----------



## Lanky Loll (11 May 2012)

No  I wanted to go to Stow yesterday but couldn't because of work.


----------

